
Frank Lloyd Wright Paved the Way for Bad Silicon Valley Housing Ideas - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mb3w3y/frank-lloyd-wright-paved-the-way-for-bad-silicon-valley-housing-ideas?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
oldmancoyote
The trouble with the command solution approach (public or private) is that
it's institutions lack correcting dynamics and are too big to fail. Wether
it's FLW or Paolo Soleri, or Google the resulting solutions will be too rigid
to adapt to real-world situations, yet they will be too big to discard.

Perhaps some organic Solari-like design permitting large numbers of
independent housing decisions (some of which could fail) might work, but this
is a very hard design problem. Only tech has the funds to attempt something
like this. But, tech leadership is known for its arrogance and its ignorance
of the complexity of real-world problems. I have little hope tech will find a
viable solution.

------
bob_theslob646
>And tech companies that privatize development instead of investing in public
infrastructure are similarly complicit.

The blame game never works.

hmmm I wonder how effectively state governments spend their money on public
transit?

Where is the transparency in government?

Why don't people want to work in government?

When is the government going to pay private sector wages in order to attract
talent?

If I had to venture a guess, people are not moving to San Francisco to work
for the government.

If the city knows what the problems are, why not tax the hell out of them to
pay for transit. Make owning a car painful. Take a stand!

I might get down voted to hell on this but

>One recent study found a direct correlation wherein the more innovation and
patents that came from a city, the more income inequality increased over time.

Is that necessarily a bad thing? Can everyone live every where? I think the
answer is no.

The increase in inequality is an interesting one. Sure, it's a problem if
equally qualified people have different access to opportunities, but when is
the last time telling someone who does not understand that most of their
success has been achieved through luck and timing , that they need to pay
their share to support people who are not like them. Super hard to do.

------
arcaster
I never thought I'd see the day when VICE articles were posted to Hacker
News...

~~~
icebraining
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=vice.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=vice.com)

